# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  بلاغ ضد وارغو في شرطة الوكرة

## ود البقعة

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
*

----------


## احمد عتيق

*والله بالغتو ...
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*علي اليمن انت عسل 
*

----------


## سحر عباس

*ود البقعة يارائع
مشكور 
*

----------


## Star Plus

**** مشكور ياغالي***
*

----------


## salam

*الله  يعين ناس سامي وديمبا .. من الصوره ساي نفسي قام!
*

----------


## كته

*ههههههههههه
دى قويه
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*مبااااااااااااااااالغة:0069:
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*لا لا قويه جد
*

----------


## اصحاب السياده

*حلوه منك والله رووووووعه
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكورين ياشباب على المرور والتعليقات الظريفة ، ياجماعة انا روحي محرقاني الدوري ده ح يبدأ متين:wub:
*

----------


## ميدو1

*ود البقعة رائع والله 
*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*إبدااااااع والله
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بإسم الله ماشاء الله.. دي الصورة البتزغلل عيون الجماعة.
الجارين ديل كلهم دفاع.. الناس الماعندها دفاع إلا يجوا نازلين من المدرجات.


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*شكراً ياشباب على مروركم وان شاءالله المريخ موعود بكل البطولات المطلروحة على الساحة المحلية والافريقية وح تشوفوا 
*

----------


## مدينة الورد

*على كل من غادر كشف الأزرق أن يحمد ربه أنه لن يلاقي وراغو ، وإلا كان النوم فارقو بسبب ضحك الجمهور عليه من لعب وارغو به 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مدينة الورد
					

على كل من غادر كشف الأزرق أن يحمد ربه أنه لن يلاقي وراغو ، وإلا كان النوم فارقو بسبب ضحك الجمهور عليه من لعب وارغو به 



شوف وارغو عمل في الجماعة شنو ريتشارد جوليت علاءجبريل دريوكان يوسف محمد ده حالتو لسه ما لعب 
*

----------

